# Decision re job, stay or leave



## Westtoeast (May 28, 2009)

Morning all,

I secured a job last year, currently been there almost a year now but not happy. Job not what I expected, boss very challenging and to be honest, my confidence is at an all time low and feeling very stressed.

I'm torn between handing in notice and staying until I can find another job. 

Something else to consider is that in a few months I will be applying for a spouse visa for my husband to go back to the UK with me asap (could take weeks or months depending on immigration office decision). So, I either hang it out with my job and suffer, but continue getting a salary, or give up and just look for temporary work until we can get to the UK.

Also, I'm not sure when applying for work back in the UK that I want to include this job on my CV as no guarantee, I feel, for a decent reference and I would hate to spoil my previous excellent references. 

Any thoughts..?

Thanks


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Westtoeast said:


> Morning all,
> 
> 
> I'm torn between handing in notice and staying until I can find another job.
> ...


That's indeed hard to cope a bad job (you are not happy) with personal challenges. I would honestly wait until you folks get the spouse visa and return OR maybe changing jobs within the UAE (if possible)?

Maybe you can look into it in the meantime as you said earlier like you are still making money. You do your work and waint until they fire you since it seems they are not respecting you either way....just do your work do not try to exceed or show that you can do more because you simply could.

Get the facts straight and your feelings right I would say. Are they reallly being unfair ? if yes, what options do you have ? and What's the worst case scenario? Have a chat with hubby and hopefully things will work out for you two

Good luck


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Westtoeast said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I secured a job last year, currently been there almost a year now but not happy. Job not what I expected, boss very challenging and to be honest, my confidence is at an all time low and feeling very stressed.
> 
> ...


Hi westtoeast,

I would suggest that you do a pros and cons analysis in your options and see which is a better option...

I experience the same and I remember that I handed my notice on the very peak of emotional state that day... Frankly speaking, I feel great when i did that. I sense freedom from daily torture...

But, it is only for a while... Because the moment, that the thought of No Job, No Salary at the end of month, Visa cancellation sink in my mind... I feel sad... I realized the disadvantages of that decision... It is harder to find job if your unemployed, the marketvalue will be lower as you can demand salary of your choice as you are in need...no money inflows only outflows... Soon the piggy bank will be empty...self esteem might go down as you are questioning your marketability as time by pass without any job prospect...the residency ties with the job..It is scary to think that soon you need to leave UAE and go exit to kish iran or oman ( that is true for most asians.. We need actually be out in the country for certain days before we are allowed to be back and obtain visit visa)...does your field has a lot of vacancies in today's current UAE job market..you need to consider this aswell... If you find job, maybe the new boss is a lot awful than the previous one... This might be a scary experience...

If you stay on your job while searching for another one...you will not think of residency issue, no exit issue or visa run to think off... you still have salary and can go to best restaurant and eat to feel great after the bad day....you can demand salary or atleast have salary equal to what you have... No pressure in finding new job... Wait till you finished 2 years so there will be no need for an NOC...easier to transfer from one employer to another...  We should not give the boss satisfaction that you leave the work... Bosses are sometimes just there to pissed us off or see potentials on us that they pushes us to our limits for improvement... 

So i say that Staying is more likely a WIN WIN situation 

Godbless


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You are british... you can do visa runs. If you dont 'need' the money and your husband isnt tied to your visa here, quit.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You need to assess your financial position and whether you are able to financial sustain yourself without a job.

If not, unfortunately, you will have to hang in there.

If you have enough savings to get by, then leave. But as others have pointed out, you will be at a disadvantage when finding a new job - the salary would be lower as the employer perceives you as needing the money and therefore desperate.
Canuck has also raised a good point in regards to how you feel about your boss. Is there something that he feels you are not doing? Is it worth sitting down with him and trying to come to a compromise?

I had a terrible boss back in 2009. Getting up in the morning was such a chore and most of us were just pulling sickies simply because the thought of facing the boss was just way too much! I hung in there and where as most of us either still have our current job or been promoted, he was demoted a while back and the satisfaction...let's just say we were all gloating and laughing at him quite openly!

Good luck with your decision.


----------

